# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحصیلات دانشگاهی مرتبط با نرم افزار >  چند سوال در رابطه با ارشد مجازی دانشگاه شهید بهشتی

## s.iran

سلام دوستان
دانشگاه شهید بهشتی به صورت مجازی دانشجوی ارشد میگیره، کسی می دونه شرایط پذیرش در مرحله اول چی هست؟؟
اعتبار مدرک مجازی نسبت به پیام نور و آزاد چطوره؟بدتره یا بهتره؟؟

با تشکر

----------


## SystemAnalyst

فکر کنم پذیرشش بصورت دانشپذیری باشه که اگر خوب بخونی می تونی معدل بالای 14 بیاری .مدرک مجازی از پیام نور و آزاد معتبرتره چون مدرک رسمی دانشگاه شهید بهشتی هست از طرفی ممکنه بعد ها قید مجازی رو حذف کنن مثل شبانه.

----------


## s.iran

سلام 
ممنون دوست عزیز از جواب. بله برای رفتن از دانشپذیری به دانشجویی باید معدل بالای 14 داشت، اما الن که ثبت نام میکنیم تو سایت نوشته که طبق مدارک تحصیلی و پژوهشی اسامی اعلام می شود که بعد دانشپذیر می شوندف میخواستم بدونم گزینش این مرحله چه طور انجام می شود ؟؟

با تشکر

----------


## SystemAnalyst

فکر می کنم بر اساس این باشه که از داوطلبانی که ثبت نام کردن تعدادی بر اساس معدل و دانشگاههایی که تو کارشناسی فارق التحصیل شدن و همچنین مقالات پژوهشی انتخاب کنن بعنوان دانشپذیر .بستگی به این داره که چند نفر داوطلب و ظرفیت دانشپذیر دانشگاه چقدر باشه.مسلما تعداد محدود هست و مثل پیام نور نمی تونه زیاد باشه چون براتون کلاس آنلاین می زارن و فوق العاده برای دانشگاه هزینه بر می داره پس حتی تعداد دانشپذیران هم محدود می شه.

----------


## mehdi_turbo

اين كه دانشگاه ها به صورت مجازي هم دانشجو مي گيرن به نظر شما خوبه يا بده !
قيمت دانشگاه ازاد .. مدرك دولتي ... ما هم نمي فهميم كه دانشگاهاي دولتي مونم پولكي شدن ... بي خياله اينده علمي كشور ... پول را بچسب !...... به قول يه بنده خدايي پول زور   و د ه ه ه ....

----------


## hamidinejad

بابا همه مدرک ها یه پخن ! مدرک دانشگاه شریف داشته باش وقتی هیچی بارت نیست به درد نمی خوره! در ضمن دانشگاه آزاد و پیام نور و همه دانشگاهها در مقطع ارشد شما میتونی برای پروژه ارشد پایانی هر استادی توی ایران از هر دانشگاهی که بخواهی پروژه بگیری!

----------


## princoo

به هیچ عنوان نمی توان مدارک آزاد و مجازی و پیام نور و حتی ملی رو با هم مقایسه کرد. هر کی هم همچین ادعایی بکنه .........
بستگی به خودت دارد که :
1.ادامه تحصیل برات مهم باشه یا نه
2 بازار کار هدفت باشه یا نه. (اگر پی پول باشی که باید همون دوران مدرسه میرفتیم دنبال پول)
3.پرستیژ اجتماعی شغلت برات مهم باشه یا نه
4.مشکل مالی داشته باشی یانه 
5.حال شرکت در کنکور و چندماه خانه نشینی رو داری یانه 
6.و دهها مورد دیگر

بنابراین هر فردی خودش باید به این نتیجه برسد که کدام دوره برای او مناسب تر است
مثلا من مورد 5 خیلی برام سخت بود......

----------


## قله بلند

> فکر می کنم بر اساس این باشه که از داوطلبانی که ثبت نام کردن تعدادی بر اساس معدل و دانشگاههایی که تو کارشناسی فارق التحصیل شدن و همچنین مقالات پژوهشی انتخاب کنن بعنوان دانشپذیر .بستگی به این داره که چند نفر داوطلب و ظرفیت دانشپذیر دانشگاه چقدر باشه.مسلما تعداد محدود هست و مثل پیام نور نمی تونه زیاد باشه چون براتون کلاس آنلاین می زارن و فوق العاده برای دانشگاه هزینه بر می داره پس حتی تعداد دانشپذیران هم محدود می شه.


سلام. منظورتون چیه؟ یعنی از اونهایی که معدلشون در کارشناسی بالا بوده و احیاناً رتبه ای هم در دانشگاهشون آوردن و یا مقاله ای هم داشتن، دیگه امتحان نمی گیرن؟




> سلام دوستان
> دانشگاه شهید بهشتی به صورت مجازی دانشجوی ارشد میگیره، کسی می دونه شرایط پذیرش در مرحله اول چی هست؟؟
> با تشکر


سلام. شما این اطلاعیه رو از کجا پیدا کردید؟ من به سایت دانشگاه شهید بهشتی رفتم ، جستجو کردم ولی پیدا نکردم. اگر لطف کنید و آدرسش رو بگذارید ممنون می شم.


من رفتم و دیدم که شهریه دوره 4 ترمه مجازی ارشد امیرکبیر حدوداً 10 میلیون تومان هست. من که سرم سوت کشید. شهریه پیام نور توی ارشد از نصف این مقدار هم کمتره! یعنی ارزشش رو داره اینقدر به پای این دوره ها پول ریخته بشه؟!

----------


## princoo

وقتی که با مدرکش بتونی حتی  توی دانشگاه آزاد و پیام نور و فنی ها تدریس بکنی، یعنی اینکه ارزشش رو داره
البته نه برای همه رشته ها، فقط برای صنایع و کامپیوتر. 
 ظرف چندماه میتوان همین پول رو درآورد اگر یه کم ززرنگ باشی

----------


## SystemAnalyst

> سلام. منظورتون چیه؟ یعنی از اونهایی که معدلشون در کارشناسی بالا بوده و احیاناً رتبه ای هم در دانشگاهشون آوردن و یا مقاله ای هم داشتن، دیگه امتحان نمی گیرن؟


نگفتم امتحان نمی گیرن .این شرایطی که گفتم برای پذیرش دانشپذیر هست کو تا بشی دانشجو.تازگی ها شنیدم ورود به این دوره ها هم بعلت تقاضای بالا سخت شده جدیدا خیلی ها رو می بینم که قبول نشدن.از طریق کنکور هم مثلا برای مجازی دانشگاه شیراز باید رتبه کشوری 200 بیاری !! در صورتی که رشته های دیگه مثل علوم انسانی یه نفر با رتبه 1800 روزانه قبول می شه اما رشته IT باید برای روزانه رتبه زیر 80 بیاری.کنکور IT واقعا سخترین کنکور جهانه!!!!




> من رفتم و دیدم که شهریه دوره 4 ترمه مجازی ارشد امیرکبیر حدوداً 10 میلیون تومان هست. من که سرم سوت کشید. شهریه پیام نور توی ارشد از نصف این مقدار هم کمتره! یعنی ارزشش رو داره اینقدر به پای این دوره ها پول ریخته بشه؟!


معلومه که باید اینقدر باشه اساتیدی که در امیرکبیر تدریس می کنن تراز اول کشوری هستن با اساتید دانشگاه های پیام نور و آزاد مسلمه فرق دارن.این دانشگاه اینقدر به مجازی هاش سخت می گیرن که نصف پذیرششون فارق التحصیل میده!!!

----------


## قله بلند

> معلومه که باید اینقدر باشه اساتیدی که در امیرکبیر تدریس می کنن تراز اول کشوری هستن با اساتید دانشگاه های پیام نور و آزاد مسلمه فرق دارن.این دانشگاه اینقدر به مجازی هاش سخت می گیرن که نصف پذیرششون فارق التحصیل میده!!!


سلام. یعنی اگر برای شما شرایط پذیرش در ارشد نرم افزار پیام نور فراهم باشه، این ریسک رو می کنید که آزمون ارشد مجازی رو بدید؟ اون وقت شهریه اش اذیتتون نمی کنه؟ من هم خیلی دوست دارم که با بهترین اساتید درس بخونم. کی هست که دوست نداشته باشه. ولی شهریه اش خیلی زیاده و کمر شکنه. اون خروجی اش اگه نصف ورودیش باشه که 10 میلیون هم از بین می ره. شما با این دوره ها آشنایی زیادی دارید؟

----------


## SystemAnalyst

> سلام. یعنی اگر برای شما شرایط پذیرش در ارشد نرم افزار پیام نور فراهم باشه، این ریسک رو می کنید که آزمون ارشد مجازی رو بدید؟ اون وقت شهریه اش اذیتتون نمی کنه؟ من هم خیلی دوست دارم که با بهترین اساتید درس بخونم. کی هست که دوست نداشته باشه. ولی شهریه اش خیلی زیاده و کمر شکنه. اون خروجی اش اگه نصف ورودیش باشه که 10 میلیون هم از بین می ره. شما با این دوره ها آشنایی زیادی دارید؟


آره قبول دارم شهریش بی خودی بالاست منظورم این بود از پیام نور می باید بالاتر باشه.

----------

